# Hunting in SD this weekend?



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Is anyone thinking of hunting southern southdakota this weekend? if so let me know, looking to put some spreads together.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

The forecast doesnt look good for some early migrators, i'm waitin till march 1st.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Snows will be on the Missouri in SD this weekend for sure.


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

i have heard of some migrators moving through but i haven't seen any yet. Heard of some small flocks near the brooking area though. oke:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

If I had time to scout on friday I would hunt this weekend but I'd rather save the gas and go fishing.


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

the professor said:


> If I had time to scout on friday I would hunt this weekend but I'd rather save the gas and go fishing.


is there any snows in the sioux falls area?


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

Go get 'em boys. The perch are still biting and the juvies are still in Arkansas.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wouldn't surprise me if a few showed up Saturday, with the way the snow line looks now (probably will melt by the weekend) I'd think it'd be more of a westerly migration for the weekend.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

sodakhunter717 said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > If I had time to scout on friday I would hunt this weekend but I'd rather save the gas and go fishing.
> ...


4 of em in town on the river. a pellet gun from the granite city patio would work. 8)
Saw a flock of less than 100 down by Sioux City about 8 or 9 days ago.
Those are the only birds in SD I have personally seen in 2 weeks. I have friends that have found birds, but that's not my info to share.


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

oh come on you can always share info lol. i have heard of some by Pierre but i dont feel like driving that far to kill some.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It blows my mind that guys love to internet scout. I just laugh so had and what they don't understand is that hardcore guys just lie and give them the wrong information. The birds will be ont he same time as every year. They will be in SD from March 1st-April 30th. You just got to put the miles on to find them. You guys that are asking all these questions on every forum. Let me save you just a little bit of trouble. They will be here at the same time, for the same amount of time, and if you get in your truck and drive around you will find them. I hope this puts a end to your constent tormenting of every forum on every website. Have patients and save your mine and energy until they get here!  :beer:


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey P.S not everyone is from the Dakotas and ever where else that's 
Why they use the internet to scout 
Take it easy


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> It blows my mind that guys love to internet scout. I just laugh so had and what they don't understand is that hardcore guys just lie and give them the wrong information.


Impossible. Internet = truth.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Birds are building in big numbers in the southern half of Nebraska. With the strong NNW winds predicted for tomorrow/Friday and a storm system(who knows if it'll produce anything) coming late this weekend,there's no way in hell I'd waste time/money hunting SoDak this weekend.

Alex


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

the professor said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > It blows my mind that guys love to internet scout. I just laugh so had and what they don't understand is that hardcore guys just lie and give them the wrong information.
> ...


"You cannot nor should you believe most of the things you read on the internet" 
-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Brotsky said:


> "You cannot nor should you believe most of the things you read on the internet"
> -Abraham Lincoln


That was actually Thomas Edison that first wrote that.


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

870 XPRS said:


> That was actually Thomas Edison that first wrote that.


No, no, no. Him and Al Gore invented the internet. Abe just commented on it.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have heard some guys are shooting snows in southern SD. Some of my best shoots have been on the leading egde birds in recent years.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

jpallen14 said:


> I have heard some guys are shooting snows in southern SD. Some of my best shoots have been on the leading egde birds in recent years.


your not suppose to tell people that...


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You guys a horrible. You know that there is a couple of 18 year old kids sitting in their basement reading this forum. And they just read jpallen's post and are like. Holy crap we got to get these this weekend, we can do this. 100 bird days all the way.. hahaha lol :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> You guys a horrible. You know that there is a couple of 18 year old kids sitting in their basement reading this forum. And they just read jpallen's post and are like. Holy crap we got to get these this weekend, we can do this. 100 bird days all the way.. hahaha lol :beer:


If someone wanted to hunt this weekend, who cares?

Oh, and your prediction was wrong on when birds would 'Always" show up. Saw this small flock fly over yesterday in Mitchell, SD. Sure they South now though.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Scout flocks don't count. I am talking main migration. Which means the middle, you know there are 3 diffrent phases to the migration right? I don't care if anyone wants to go hunt more power to them. However if they were smart they would be patient.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> Scout flocks don't count. I am talking main migration. Which means the middle, you know there are 3 diffrent phases to the migration right? I don't care if anyone wants to go hunt more power to them. However if they were smart they would be patient.


Well I do now. Thank you educating me, it was an honor learning so much from one of the best snow goose hunters in the country in this thread. :roll:


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> Scout flocks don't count. I am talking main migration. Which means the middle, you know there are 3 diffrent phases to the migration right? I don't care if anyone wants to go hunt more power to them. However if they were smart they would be patient.


If they were smart, and had the time and money, they would be laying in a spread, cuz everyone knows you can't kill em' laying on the couch or sitting on an ice bucket!


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with duckslayer I know I would if I was in southern 
SD I've heard reports of birds in n Nebraska and iowa


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> You guys a horrible. You know that there is a couple of 18 year old kids sitting in their basement reading this forum. And they just read jpallen's post and are like. Holy crap we got to get these this weekend, we can do this. 100 bird days all the way.. hahaha lol :beer:


not to be the best snow goose hunter in the world or anything but the leading edge birds other then the last juvies of the year are by far easiest to kill... you can have fun in the middle of the migration shooting any unless the weather is crap or foggy.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

hwdeuce said:


> Hey P.S not everyone is from the Dakotas and ever where else that's
> Why they use the internet to scout
> Take it easy


good, stay in your state!!! less people here the better


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

After yesterday's snow in SD and the monster storm they say is coming this weekend for ND/SD I don't think you will be seeing the leading edge. I know there are scout flocks around in SD but this coming storm if it happens might change that.


----------

